# Goodbye, Lilah.



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Lilah's tumor has finally begun to effect her quality of life. It's a mass near her rectum that we left untouched due to her advanced age (3+) and the fact that she has a pituitary tumor. Well now it's grown quite large and seems to be effecting her mobility some, and I've decided that it's time. Better this way, before the tumor in her brain becomes serious and she's not my Lilah anymore.

She just had her last meal: baby oatmeal, cheddar cheese, peas and corn. She's currently waddling around the play room. I hope she'll take a nap in her favorite place on the futon underneath the blankets before her appointment in a couple of hours. I think I'll join her for a bit, to say goodbye.

Well, my pretty girl. It's been wonderful having you in my life, even through all the vet visits and the antibiotics. They told me I couldn't have you, that you were too sick. But I insisted, and here you've been with me for the past two and a half years. I hope you've been happy, and that I've provided you a good life. I know you've enriched mine with your kisses and your sweet face. I'll miss you.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

such a pretty girl, im sorry for your loss.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  lilah looks just like my meggsy.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

She is adorable. I am sure that the long lifetime she has had was very joyful. You made the right choice for her to say goodbye.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry.

It's very admirable of you to be with her to the end, and to help her to the bridge before her life becomes less than what she has known.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

It is so hard

I lost 3 of mine today

Jess x


----------

